# Fermeture couvercle alu book



## giani (19 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai recu mon alu book 1,5ghz et je constate lors de la fermeture de l'ecran qu'au deux extremités de l'ecran, il y a un jeu de quelques mm. En fait, en position fermé, l'ecran n'est pas en appui sur les butées caoutchouc d'ou le jeu. Sur mon TI ce phenomene existait de maniere nettement moins prononcé. J'ai l'impression que que la fermeture ne plaque pas suffisament l'ecran en position fermé.

D'autres pocesseurs d'alu book ont ils constaté ce phénomène?


----------



## roro (19 Juin 2004)

idem sur mon alu 1.25.
J'imagine que c'est pour éviter que l'écran touche trop les touches... sur mon Ti, l'écran est marqué par les touches du clavier


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Juin 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> idem sur mon alu 1.25.
> J'imagine que c'est pour éviter que l'écran touche trop les touches... sur mon Ti, l'écran est marqué par les touches du clavier



.... Car tu n'as pas mis une feuille de papier pour protéger l'écran en position fermée.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un jeu...mais bon on fait avec. Cela dit j'ai quand meme une feuille de papier


----------



## Amophis (20 Juin 2004)

C'est aussi une question de rigidité du matériaux. L'alu, sur une largeur comme ça, a besoin de renforts pour être parfaitement droit car il est trop fin. Donc c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## giani (20 Juin 2004)

Biensur ce phenomene est du a la rigidité, mais quand même Apple aurait pu prevoir un verrouillage permettant de bien plaque l'ecran contre les butées en caoutchouc. 

En tout cas sur le Ti, la conception du verrouillage etait mieux pensée (pas comme la charniere !)


----------



## chup (20 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai un jeu...mais bon on fait avec. Cela dit j'ai quand meme une feuille de papier



La feuille de protection livrée avec le portable ne protège-t-elle pas suffisamment ? Faut-il absolument avoir une feuille de papier pour protéger l'écran des marques de touches ?

Florian.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Moi j'utilise celle qui était livrée avec et ca suffit je pense


----------



## Amophis (20 Juin 2004)

Vous mettez une feuille de papier pour proteger l'écran à chaque fois


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Oui a chaque fois que je ferme l'écran


----------



## macarel (20 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui a chaque fois que je ferme l'écran


Dis donc, vous êtes soigneux, c'est bien.
Au fait, pour un ibook fallait le faire aussi? (je n'ai jamais remarqué quelquechose sur mon écran)


----------



## macarel (20 Juin 2004)

giani a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En fait, en position fermé, l'ecran n'est pas en appui sur les butées caoutchouc d'ou le jeu. Sur mon TI ce phenomene existait de maniere nettement moins prononcé.
> 
> C'est peut être pour que tu puisse mettre une feuille de papier


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Oui on est soigneux surtout au prix que ca coute...


----------



## Amophis (20 Juin 2004)

Oui mais les traces des touches sur l'écran ct pas réservé aux Ti (car le clavier était vissé par le dessus et pas par le dessous???).

Car perso, je suis maniaque    mais je pensais ce pb résolu et je ne me vois pas trop me trimballer avec la feuille.... De plus, Apple ne prenait-il pas ce pb en garantie????


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Ben moi je mettais deja la feuille sans meme connaitre ce pb de touches


----------



## BlueVelvet (20 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je mettais deja la feuille sans meme connaitre ce pb de touches



Je suis exotique ici... n'ai jamais mis de feuille de papier sur un PB 15'' ancienne génération, Ti, et ne met pas, pour l'heure, le plastique d'origine sur mon nouveau Alu 17'' 1,5 GHz.
Dans les deux cas, je ne vois pas de marques du clavier sur l'écran. C'est pas une légende tout ça?
Ceci dit, le verrouillage du 17'' est un peu plus dur à ouvrir que celui du Ti 15''. En revanche, l'Alu 17'' semble quand même plus robuste, mieux fini.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est une légende mais je veux pas prendre de risques


----------



## Onra (21 Juin 2004)

Ben moi je met une micro-fibre, de la taille du clavier, que j'avais acheté à l'AppleExpo 2002. A savoir si ça apporte vraiment un plus, je sais pas. Par contre, l'avantage c'est que j'ai toujours une chamoisine pour donner un p'tit coup sur l'écran avec moi !


----------



## Amophis (21 Juin 2004)

Pas con ça, j'ai ça au boulot, je vais en prendre 2 feuilles (ça ne peluche pas comme le coton, c'est exprès salle propre électronique )


----------



## kruty (21 Juin 2004)

en tout cas, sur les AluBook (17" 1 Ghz) je ne rencontre ausun probleme de touche sur ecran.

il a un an et quelques jours aujourd'hui, je lui ai mis une feuille en papier.. les... les premiers jours d'utilisation (puis disons qu'au bout de 15 jours ca me faisait chier de mettre cte feuille, que ca fasait moche, et tout ca)...
je l'ai enlvée..

et depuis rien!


cela dit mon portable est rarement deplacé fermé pdt de logneu distance entre mes mains. cad qd je le trimbale il est ds un sac à portable bien attaché donc il n"y a pas de pression sur l'ecran...

j'au beau bien regardé, je croiq qu'on aura plus ce pb sur les Alubook..


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

Tous les portables sont livrés avec une feuille pour protéger l'écran


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2004)

giani a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai recu mon alu book 1,5ghz et je constate lors de la fermeture de l'ecran qu'au deux extremités de l'ecran, il y a un jeu de quelques mm. En fait, en position fermé, l'ecran n'est pas en appui sur les butées caoutchouc d'ou le jeu. Sur mon TI ce phenomene existait de maniere nettement moins prononcé. J'ai l'impression que que la fermeture ne plaque pas suffisament l'ecran en position fermé.
> 
> D'autres pocesseurs d'alu book ont ils constaté ce phénomène?



la photo en pièce jointe est celle d'un alu 1,33 Ghz qui sort tout juste de ça boite, et tu remarquera qu'il y a un jeu sur le coté droit, c'est tout a fait normal car l'aluminium est un matériau très souple


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2004)

C'est exactement la meme chose chez moi


----------



## giani (24 Juin 2004)

J'ai exactement le meme defaut chez moi


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2004)

giani a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement le meme defaut chez moi



c'est pas un défaut  c'est normal


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2004)

J'y prete meme plus attention


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

Pareil pour moi. Lègèr gondolement.
Je mets la feuille livré avec, sans savoir que ça pouvait être important.
Je le soigne mon PwB 17"

l'iBook 466, je l'ai soigné, et je l'ai bien vendu.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2004)

Moi je soigne tous mes MACS :love:


----------



## freestate (19 Juillet 2004)

Ca me rassure, j'ai le même problème. Cela dit, c'est pas normal!! Tout le monde a l'air de s'en contenté, moi pas. Ca m'énerve et je vais en parler a Apple. Je vous encourage a faire de même, car si personne ne dit rien, il vont rien faire...


----------



## woulf (19 Juillet 2004)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure, j'ai le même problème. Cela dit, c'est pas normal!! Tout le monde a l'air de s'en contenté, moi pas. Ca m'énerve et je vais en parler a Apple. Je vous encourage a faire de même, car si personne ne dit rien, il vont rien faire...



Mon alu 17 de première génération baille aussi plus ou moins à gauche et à droite, comment veux tu que ce soit autrement alors que la seule et unique fermeture se trouve au milieu ?

Etant donné que je n'admire pas mon powerbook par la tranche, personnellement, j'en ai strictement rien à faire, tant que ça n'affecte pas l'usage normal du powerbook et tant qu'il se ferme. Et la housse tucano de mon 17' est strictement du même avis.

Franchement, tu n'as pas l'impression de couper les cheveux en quatre ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (19 Juillet 2004)

ben j'ai exactement le même phénomène sur un ibook 14"   

C'est pas génant, mais ça m'enerve


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juillet 2004)

J'y prete meme plus attention


----------



## djanet (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir

Sur mon PowerBook G4 14" 2 crochets, il faut donc que je décende l'écran plus bas que ces derniers pour qu'il verrouille.
Donc il est tout a fait normal que l'écran remonte légèrement.
Une serrure à toujours du jeu, pourquoi pas un portable, il faut s'assoir dessus pour arriver à le verrouiller ???

@+


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juillet 2004)

Du moment qu'il ferme


----------



## ak7a (19 Juillet 2004)

Peut etre qu'a force de louvrir par la gauche et de le fermer par la droite le jeu a droite diminuerait  :rateau:


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Juillet 2004)

Il y a du jeu pour ne pas que l'écran touche le clavier, comme avant pour les titanium, et que ca marque l'écran....

Finalement quoique Apple fasse, il y en a toujours pour se plaindre....


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juillet 2004)

Oui toujours alors que chez la concurrence c'est la meme chose


----------



## ak7a (20 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours alors que chez la concurrence c'est la meme chose



NAN ! C'est pire ...


----------



## regsam (20 Juillet 2004)

je confirme et je conseille à tous les nouveaux acheteurs de portables de conserver la feuille de protection Apple et de toujoujours s'en servir pour protéger l'écran.C'est ce qui a de plus rentable quand onn voit que certains magasins vendent des simili cuir très fins à 15 ¤ !!!
(http://www.macway.com/v1/index.php?cPath=2_31) et qui ne sont pas plus efficaces que la feuille d'Apple.
à bon entendeur...


----------



## Gotzilla (20 Juillet 2004)

Pareil j'ai un jeu à droite sur mon powerbook, c'est bien la thérapie de groupe  on se rassure, on se rend compte qu'on est pas seul . Sinon merci pour l'info je mettrais la feuille fournie avec à l'avenir.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juillet 2004)

Oui elle est tres bien et je l'aie fais des le départ sans savoir qu'il y avait des pb d'écran et touches


----------



## takamaka (21 Juillet 2004)

regsam a dit:
			
		

> je confirme et je conseille à tous les nouveaux acheteurs de portables de conserver la feuille de protection Apple et de toujoujours s'en servir pour protéger l'écran.C'est ce qui a de plus rentable quand onn voit que certains magasins vendent des simili cuir très fins à 15 ¤ !!!
> (http://www.macway.com/v1/index.php?cPath=2_31) et qui ne sont pas plus efficaces que la feuille d'Apple.
> à bon entendeur...


 pan dans la g..... tu as absolument raison !


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Août 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> pan dans la g..... tu as absolument raison !



Pan dans quoi? ...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Août 2004)

Mais quelqu'un a t il des photos des marques sur l'écran provoqué par le clavier


----------

